# SSD HD Tune run *need feed back please*



## fullinfusion (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm about a week into the whole SSD thing and every thing about this drive is blind to me.

I ran HD Tune benchmark and am unsure of the test results. Below is the first run with a few tweaks and I'd like the experienced SSD guy's to post a comment on if the run was good or bad. If bad What do I need to do the improve it, if good then your all going to settle my nerves. 

The spec's on the back of the package are
Max performance *
Read: up to 230MB/s
Write: up to 135MB/s

The drive is a OCZ Vertex 60gb with the barefoot controller I believe but I'm not 100% sure.







Below is a WD Black 1TB storage drive just for a comparison.


----------



## erocker (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks fine. Don't run HD Tune on SSD's though, it's not good for them according to OCZ. If you must benchmark it, use ATTO.


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 9, 2010)

erocker said:


> Looks fine. Don't run HD Tune on SSD's though, it's not good for them according to OCZ. If you must benchmark it, use ATTO.


I can grab it here for D/L? any spacific's on what I need to set in the program.

I know about the warning but I've just did the single run to see. Hey Erocker do you have the small script program to enable Trim and such?


----------



## erocker (Oct 9, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> I can grab it here for D/L? any spacific's on what I need to set in the program.
> 
> I know about the warning but I've just did the single run to see. Hey Erocker do you have the small script program to enable Trim and such?



Just google ATTO. I don't believe the Barefoot controller has TRIM.


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 9, 2010)

erocker said:


> Just google ATTO. I don't believe the Barefoot controller has TRIM.


Um I was going off the 120gb model, It uses the indigo barefoot controller so I asume this 60gb one has it also. Kantastic sold me this drive and said it supports trim straight outta the box. Any way I can confirm this? And the Firmware is the 1.5 version so I believe it has trim, 1.4 said to have the support for trim in OCZ forum.


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 9, 2010)

Stupid question again and me sorry, Im used to Vista Paint program for print screen and cropping. Windows7 paint is different and I can't find a way to crop the image and save it as that. Every time I do I still get the full screen... what am I doing wrong?

I want to crop the ATTO bench because TPU has the 2mb limit for image's and the image is 2.5mb


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 9, 2010)

use the snipping tool in accessories.


----------



## v12dock (Oct 9, 2010)

This is how


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 9, 2010)

v12dock said:


> This is how
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101008/1.png
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101008/2.png


lol, I like that, (isn't learning W7 paint fun) I almost spid my drink onto the screen when I read that  WhooHoo It worked but can I do it again lol. Thank you

I was on the ocz site and my ssd does run Trim, I also seen a new Firmware version. 1.6 so I installed it and boy it was easy 

Mabey im crazy but this thing seems even snappier now with the 1.6 version.


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 9, 2010)

ok then, ATTO benchmark... Is this any good?


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 9, 2010)

google tpucapture for an easy to use screenshot capture and upload tool

i see nothing wrong with hdtach for ssd testing. when testing read performance make sure you actually test areas with data on them (the spiky parts in your graph). if you test empty sections of the disk (the straight lines in your graph) you will get a higher transfer rate because the ssd controller is not actually reading any data. it's just checking its block map "yup .. empty" and sends a bunch of zeros as fast as it can without ever touching the flash chips. look for this low/hi pattern in reviews, to spot clueless reviewers


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Oct 9, 2010)

crystal disk info might show you if your drive supports trims or not and other extensions.
http://crystalmark.info/software/CrystalDiskInfo/index-e.html

If you did a fresh install of windows 7 on it then trim should be enabled.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 9, 2010)

erocker said:


> Just google ATTO. I don't believe the Barefoot controller has TRIM.



From Firmware 1819 on, the Indilinx Barefoot controller supports Trim, Garbage collection was added with Firmware 1916.


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 9, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> google tpucapture for an easy to use screenshot capture and upload tool.
> I downloaded it but cant figure it out
> 
> i see nothing wrong with hdtach for ssd testing. when testing read performance make sure you actually test areas with data on them (the spiky parts in your graph). if you test empty sections of the disk (the straight lines in your graph) you will get a higher transfer rate because the ssd controller is not actually reading any data. it's just checking it's block map "yup .. empty" and sends a bunch of zeros as fast as it can without ever touching the flash chips. look for this low/hi pattern in reviews, to spot clueless reviewers


Thanks for explaining it, I now see what your saying.



ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> crystal disk info might show you if your drive supports trims or not and other extensions.
> http://crystalmark.info/software/CrystalDiskInfo/index-e.html
> 
> 
> If you did a fresh install of windows 7 on it then trim should be enabled.


Yup it worked and shows trim is enabled. 



Velvet Wafer said:


> From Firmware 1819 on, the Indilinx Barefoot controller supports Trim, Garbage collection was added with Firmware 1916.


Thanks Velvet


----------



## overclocking101 (Oct 9, 2010)

my ssd runs about the same its normal. the atto looks nice. its a good way to tell by runnong it on a normal driver to see the difference.


----------

